# Rieti, Vittorio



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Rieti, Vittorio (1898 - 1994)
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vittorio_Rieti
^ "His music is tonal and neo-classical with a melodic and elegant style."

*Chamber Orchestra:*
_Serenata per violino concertante e piccola orchestra_ (1931)





*Piano:*
_Chess Serenade_





_Marcia funebre per un uccelino_





*Works with Harpsichord*, commissioned by and for Sylvia Marlowe:
_Partita_ (1945) 





_Concerto per clavicembalo e orchestra_ (1957)


----------



## DiesIraeCX (Jul 21, 2014)

Thanks for posting, PetrB. I'm listening to the _Serenata per violino concertante e piccola orchestra_ (1931) right now. I _greatly_ enjoyed the II Mvt "Adagio e Siciliano" (maybe it's because I'm Sicilian ). Wonderful textures and a-la Schubert haunting mood to it (not saying that Schubert's got a patent on "haunting" music, of course).


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

DiesIraeVIX said:


> Thanks for posting, PetrB. I'm listening to the _Serenata per violino concertante e piccola orchestra_ (1931) right now. I _greatly_ enjoyed the II Mvt "Adagio e Siciliano" (maybe it's because I'm Sicilian ). Wonderful textures and a-la Schubert haunting mood to it (not saying that Schubert's got a patent on "haunting" music, of course).


That second movement Adagio-Siciliano I think would work its charms on all but a block of granite.

I'm very pleased you've found it to be as you've described. Check out the rest, too


----------



## GioCar (Oct 30, 2013)

Honestly I have never heard of him.

I am listening now to his _Marcia funebre per un uccelino_ for piano.

I'd say he reminds me a bit of Satie.


----------



## tortkis (Jul 13, 2013)

I enjoyed all of them, thanks. I like _Concerto per clavicembalo e orchestra_ the most. The orchestra sound is mostly conventional, but when the clavicembalo enters, the mood abruptly changes. Very interesting. (BTW, the link under _Partita_ also points to Concerto.)


----------

